# Aged Smoked Cheese



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 4, 2013)

These should be bout ready to eat. Soprssata i did when we lived in the rental house b4 going RV living.













chessop.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Mar 4, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Mar 4, 2013)

Do you need someone to check if they are ready ???   ME   ME    ME....


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 4, 2013)

Purty!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 4, 2013)

Probably not done yet. Send them on out to Oregon for safe keeping!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 4, 2013)

Y'all gotta come to the NFL Gathering to try em.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 4, 2013)

Looking good nepas. Would that be Swiss, pepper jack and cheddar?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 4, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Looking good nepas. Would that be Swiss, pepper jack and cheddar?


Top left is Swiss

Next Amish hot pepper

Right is Amish chipotle

Bottom Amish Muenster Jalapeno

I think my wife ate the Amish cheddar pepperoni


----------



## seenred (Mar 4, 2013)

Man, that looks good!  Haven't tried yet to smoke my own cheese, gotta give it a try soon....


----------



## greg b (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks good! I'm going to have to get the rundown on cheese smoking. I'd love to smoke some. Has anyone ever smoked string cheese? I used to buy it at a little roadside shop over in Illinois. Love the stuff!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 4, 2013)

Greg B said:


> Looks good! I'm going to have to get the rundown on cheese smoking. I'd love to smoke some. Has anyone ever smoked string cheese? I used to buy it at a little roadside shop over in Illinois. Love the stuff!


Yup done smoked string cheese many times.













DSC01473.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Mar 4, 2013


















DSC01485.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Mar 4, 2013


















DSC01487.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Mar 4, 2013


----------



## greg b (Mar 4, 2013)

That looks great nepas! What temp do you smoke it at? I've seen posts on here where folks have used ice and such to keep the temp low.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 4, 2013)

Greg B said:


> That looks great nepas! What temp do you smoke it at? I've seen posts on here where folks have used ice and such to keep the temp low.


Dont use no heat, Just cold smoke and no ice.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 4, 2013)

That is just fantastic nepas. LOVE the soprasetta!!! I haven't smoked cheese in a while, but I think I will get after it after seeing yours. Yummy!!


----------



## driedstick (Mar 6, 2013)

Very Nice - Looks good.


----------



## bigfish98 (Mar 6, 2013)

Do you just leave them in the fridge?  Or do you freeze them?

Bigfish


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 6, 2013)

bigfish98 said:


> Do you just leave them in the fridge?  Or do you freeze them?
> 
> Bigfish


I vac seal if im not going to eat right away, if i know i will be snacking on them i just zip lock baggy them. I dont freeze cheese.


----------



## humdinger (Mar 6, 2013)

Smoking cheese is a blast. I always use string cheese to fill in the gaps when I'm smoking other stuff.

(Note: the propane tank in the background is "OFF", as this is a cold smoke)













Cheese.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Mar 6, 2013


----------



## capntrip (Mar 6, 2013)

Looks really good


----------

